# Sincity seeds, what's the deal?



## teoborg (Oct 20, 2012)

I've seen so many interesting crosses at Attitudes from Sincity seeds. Anybody knows anything? Smoke reports?


----------



## hunter21312 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well i just got my beans from SinCity, i got Sour Flame OG. Iv been told their really good genetics. They r fairly new so we will c.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 20, 2012)

Popped 6 1 died 1 runt 2 males and got 2 females in 1 week flower I found them picky to grow any stress and heh will let you know


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

I was a tester for sincityseeds. I tested their Alien Nightmare (not available yet, soon tho) and they quickly became my favorite breeder. Rollajoint's issues arent the norm. At least not with Alien Nightmare. Grew fast and strong and took all sorts of abuses. She smelled sweet into flower (still flowering) and not any trace of actual marijuana smells normally associated with a flowering plant. She has hues of blues and purples shining through and is nearing harvest. 

My sister screwed the pooch while on a meth binge that is still ongoing. She broke into my house and stole several plants along with various items throughout my house with some of her friends. I was away getting married at the time. She was arrested from within my home due to my neighbors calling the cops on her on my wedding day. I was able to save one plant which is now with my buddy so the smoke report will come in 3-4 weeks from now. 

She is 6 feet tall not counting the 5 gallon bucket shes in. Very resinous and You can bet I'll buy Alien Nightmare as soon as it hits the market!

EDIT: My buddy is growing her out for me since i moved out of state. Didnt want to chance being caught transporting a big ass bush.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Oct 20, 2012)

I plan to run a few of the Buddha&#8217;s Dream beans next month. Picked up a pk during SoS's 20% off promo. Not much info out there on Sin City yet but their crosses sound good and worth a go IMO.


----------



## teoborg (Oct 20, 2012)

Sincity will be my destination..


----------



## StrainHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Popped 6 1 died 1 runt 2 males and got 2 females in 1 week flower I found them picky to grow any stress and heh will let you know


 Im sorry to hear the luck on the first one, the Sour Flames are a nice strain and I know you will find a nice female in them. If for some reason you are not satisfied with them, SCS customer service is really good and they try their best to make customers happy.


----------



## teoborg (Oct 25, 2012)

The Alien crosses looks all so interesting, can't decide..


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

Sour flame og coming along nicely.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 25, 2012)

teoborg said:


> The Alien crosses looks all so interesting, can't decide..


Teo, still can't decide? I don't know if I'd rec my JD to u but what do you think about serious seeds white Russian? Half AK47 half white widow and 22 % thc for that knockout high u want. I'd rec it. Just looking at white russian mum now- wish I could send u clones !


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 25, 2012)

The best strain Sin City seeds has is BLUE POWER. I have not grown them but my friend has the whole collection and thats the best of their whole line.


----------



## teoborg (Oct 26, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The best strain Sin City seeds has is BLUE POWER. I have not grown them but my friend has the whole collection and thats the best of their whole line.


There's no such strain at the tudes..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 26, 2012)

If you still cant decide go to their website: homeofthedank.com


----------



## teoborg (Oct 26, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Teo, still can't decide? I don't know if I'd rec my JD to u but what do you think about serious seeds white Russian? Half AK47 half white widow and 22 % thc for that knockout high u want. I'd rec it. Just looking at white russian mum now- wish I could send u clones !


Hey I was waiting for your pm..hope you recovered well! I would never consider to buy Eva seeds but I might go for that JD, sounds so yummy, after I read your Spanish garden thread. Yeah I know that with Serious seeds you can't go wrong, it's just that I have other in my list right now.
So I need one feminised from OGRascals gear and one to choose from the regular range : 1. SinCity, 2. GageGreen, 3. Bodhi (with no hype) and 4. Karma. Tell me what you think.
I already have the Extrema (Sannies) and Santa Maria (e$ko).


----------



## teoborg (Oct 26, 2012)

...my new grow will start outside next April, until then I have to do research ..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 26, 2012)

well i have a few of thier packs i was told buy a shop that has nothing but top shelf they pic the best growers to rep the shop i aint one of them but they have shipment from all over the state they got nothing but fire.. PSPA this shop is from L.A. and it only caters to the finer people they dont fuck around im impressed but the dude told me he wouldnt run them inside so i havent even cracked them 50$ for 15 seeds so im not shure if i want to.. GOOD LUCK.. hope you report soon id like to know?


----------



## teoborg (Oct 26, 2012)

thump easy said:


> well i have a few of thier packs i was told buy a shop that has nothing but top shelf they pic the best growers to rep the shop i aint one of them but they have shipment from all over the state they got nothing but fire.. PSPA this shop is from L.A. and it only caters to the finer people they dont fuck around im impressed but the dude told me he wouldnt run them inside so i havent even cracked them 50$ for 15 seeds so im not shure if i want to.. GOOD LUCK.. hope you report soon id like to know?


I have to choose in between :

Sincity
GageGreen
Bodhi
Karma
Rare Dankness

excluded from list : TGA, mr.Nice

..very difficult choice ..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 26, 2012)

teoborg said:


> There's no such strain at the tudes..


Yes, there is. It's probably not at the Tude yet. Blue Power is talked about in the first paragraph and at the bottom of the page in the link I posted Blue Power BX2. They sell packs of Blue Power in my area.
http://homeofthedank.com/wp/seed-lines/original-line


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Dec 2, 2012)

Exactly the same seed companies I was looking at..... and yeah it's a hard choice. 1 month before I made mine!
In the end I went for SinCity Seeds. 1: Alien nighmare 2: The REM/Blue Dream Bx.
And TGA's Chernobyl



> I have to choose in between : Sincity GageGreen Bodhi Karma Rare Dankness excluded from list : TGA, mr.Nice ..very difficult choice ..


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 20, 2013)

teoborg said:


> I have to choose in between :
> 
> Sincity
> GageGreen
> ...


thats seriously the lineup of seeds i cant stop looking at, soo crazy..try them all!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 20, 2013)

i have the hole SinCity Original line up and the best strain they have is TruePowerOG and the BluePetrol the BluePower is dank too dont get me wrong but the PurplePower is Super Dank on the same level as well SinMints are bomb as well!


----------



## jasmin (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey everyone! I got some Dream N Sour seeds from sin city. I am Growing outdoors this year. Starting early. These seeds are 1 month old. 
Not the best pics. But here they are. I found a you tube video on the finished product. Gonna be a great year


----------



## daliwarpaint2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

hungryman how do you get sin mints


----------



## BadAim (Mar 9, 2013)

jasmin said:


> Hey everyone! I got some Dream N Sour seeds from sin city. I am Growing outdoors this year. Starting early. These seeds are 1 month old. View attachment 2549139View attachment 2549140View attachment 2549141View attachment 2549142View attachment 2549143
> Not the best pics. But here they are. I found a you tube video on the finished product. Gonna be a great year


I almost copped those today I got White Nightmare , The Rem and Blue Power


----------



## jasmin (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah! Blue Power is the next seed I'm gonna try. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Mar 29, 2013)

daliwarpaint2012 said:


> hungryman how do you get sin mints


I Know the owner he used to stay in vegas i got him hooked up on sum glass.


----------



## jessica d (Apr 3, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The best strain Sin City seeds has is BLUE POWER. I have not grown them but my friend has the whole collection and thats the best of their whole line.



how is the yield for Blue power compared to true power?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2013)

I will just say that the Blue Power will put out more than the True Power. The True OG is an old cut from 1996 and the old school OG's don't put out that much.


----------



## jessica d (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks very much for the info. I have grown some of them strains in blue power and enjoyed them so i mit try it


----------



## jasmin (Apr 5, 2013)

So my DNS have graduated. Heres an update. View attachment 2601617View attachment 2601618View attachment 2601619View attachment 2601621


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2013)

What about sinmint cookies...I wanna order,but would like feeedback..anyone?


----------



## superjet (May 21, 2013)

yeah, i'm waiting for sinmint cookies too. no seeds at the moment, that i know of.


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2013)

No I seen it at sannies,or so I thought..maybe I'm mistaken..ima go check...


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2013)

edit..herbies..my bad..


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2013)

Damn..I was wrong but I could swear I seen em listed..been shopping alot for beans,so who knows where I seen it...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (May 22, 2013)

I am flowering Sin City Cherry Fuel at the moment...
It looks and smells impressive so far. I'll have a few pictures to put in a bit later...


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2013)

AHHHAA!!.com.Attitude has sinmint cookies..$87.87usd...I may order tomorro..


----------



## KushKrew (May 22, 2013)

Let me decide for you: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-lvbk/prod_4158.html if just looking at it isn't convincing you don't like THC that much HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
My beans shoulod leave the UK today... Can't wait. 60 days? Bring it ON!
The Alien Nightmare is also available on the 'tude https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sin-city-seeds-nightmare-line-alien-nightmare/prod_3898.html
Feedback on these guys from everywhere I've looked is simple: Results are as advertised. Can't ask for more than that. And about the LVBK, if the breeders responsible for the best comments I have ever seen tell ya 'this is DANK even by our standards' then I'd say roll the dice and order a pack.
They're known for really taking their time with tests, like the SinMint Cookies for example, guys had to wait FOREVER till SinCity were happy with the tests for the commercial beans and actually released it. Might be a new company but clearly they do shit RIGHT.


----------



## KushKrew (May 22, 2013)

And here's the Cookies https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seeds-sinmint-cookies/prod_4149.html 

BTW, if you want a minty flavour in your herb, find yourself some pips from Port St Johns area in the Transkei, South Africa. TK reefer often has a prominent minty-ness. Would be an excellent place to start for your own mint variety if that tickles your fancy... Don't like mint myself, prefer a nice chemical fuel or fruity berries yum yum yum...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 22, 2013)

DANK!! Worth a go for 15 beans per pack. Here's 2 phenos of Sour Flame OG


----------



## superjet (May 22, 2013)

they were supposed to email me when the sinmint fems became available and they did not. i have been checking daily all week, they must have just dropped. yeah baby, i just bought two packs of the fems, regs are still sold out, but just wanted the fems anyway.


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2013)

My old lady took the creditcard I had to work with her..hope there's some left at 6pm!!!


----------



## ciscoin313 (May 22, 2013)

Got my fams also I cant wait to get them going, here is a pic of The seeded GSC mother! Dam looks so good I can taste it already...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (May 26, 2013)

Here's the Sin City Cherry Fuel, I am growing. It's not a large yielder. But it has the very interesting aroma of a good batch of sweet tart candy. I seeded this specimen, with some Wonder 4th back cross male pollen. You can see a few seeds in the pic.


----------



## HungryMan420 (May 26, 2013)

Yea the BP is Fire too my Pheno 4 Is dead on to D's Cut of his BP and the PP yeild good the TPOG is not a yeilder and nether is the SinMint. But All FIRE!!!!!


----------



## Redeye Bri (May 29, 2013)

I want to try everything in their lineup. It all looks incredible. Where should I start?


----------



## dgp (May 29, 2013)

They had a promo like a month ago on the tude. I am gonna grab a pack during the June jam promo. I picked up RD rug burn og and gage green day breaker last time.


----------



## Redeye Bri (May 29, 2013)

dgp said:


> They had a promo like a month ago on the tude. I am gonna grab a pack during the June jam promo. I picked up RD rug burn og and gage green day breaker last time.


Sounds like a serious lineup. What are you looking to pick up?


----------



## dgp (May 30, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Las Vegas bubba but not sure about any other strains. I heard that the alien crosses were fuego though too so not sure...but most likely the lvbk


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> DANK!! Worth a go for 15 beans per pack. Here's 2 phenos of Sour Flame OG


I love the structure on the 2nd pheno + sour jack added much more yield to wifi.
What's the highs/flavors like on those?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 30, 2013)

I did some testing last year for SinCitySeeds they sent me 8 NightFire OG and I got 2 phenos from them. I grow both now as they are the best crosses I have ever grown and are one of the favs around here. They don't like a lot of ferts and love to be topped. Enjoy, I will start a new grow report in a few weeks, but till then I will update on the thread link in my signature.

Peace

View attachment 2678627View attachment 2678631


----------



## teoborg (Jun 2, 2013)

I asked SCS if they are gonna release other fems (than the SinMint ), I ve just received an email saying that they will release all of their strains as regulars and feminised as well.
At last some serious breeder is dealing with feminised seeds..


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 2, 2013)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I did some testing last year for SinCitySeeds they sent me 8 NightFire OG and I got 2 phenos from them. I grow both now as they are the best crosses I have ever grown and are one of the favs around here. They don't like a lot of ferts and love to be topped. Enjoy, I will start a new grow report in a few weeks, but till then I will update on the thread link in my signature.
> 
> Peace
> 
> View attachment 2678627View attachment 2678628View attachment 2678629View attachment 2678630View attachment 2678631


GAWDS that's literally making me drool... Just got a pack of LVBK yesterday, best-looking fattest beans I've ever seen, got goosebumps when I pulled out the pack, got a GREAT feeling about 'em


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2013)

nice looking plants i just order sum sinmints im glad to here sum good thing about sincityseeds also got mad freebees for june jam promo got to love free shit


----------



## MadmanStitch (Jun 11, 2013)

I grew their alien on moonshine I as happy with it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 11, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I love the structure on the 2nd pheno + sour jack added much more yield to wifi.
> What's the highs/flavors like on those?


Thanx bro, If you have had the pleasure of straight Wifi then these will remind you heavily of her. With a touch more headiness to the high, still a face melter . Lemon Sour side of the OG spectrum.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, after smoking and growing it, I'd say their Cherry Fuel is very dank... I'd recommend trying something from Sin Citys line, from what I have seen so far.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 12, 2013)

I can tell you this: These LVBK seedlings are growing like nothing I've planted before, a week old and STAUNCH as all hell, almost no stretch to the stems they're hugging the substrate almost, fat wrinkly leaves of a DEEP green, some are already showing shape on the first set of true leaves.

If it starts like this, it can only end well. Out of the 12 beans I put to germ ALL popped. Bet there's at least one propa keeper in there, I can feel it in my sack.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 18, 2013)

I will tell you what, from what I have seen. Sin City seeds is putting out more dank strains than any other seed company out there. Don't let the stupid name fool you. Their shit is fire! I buy my packs for $50 and I get 15 seeds per pack. I don't know anyone from Sin City seeds either. I have personally witnessed other growers popping their beans and now I'm jumping all over their gear. The American breeders are destroying the Euros breeders.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 18, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I will tell you what, from what I have seen. Sin City seeds is putting out more dank strains than any other seed company out there. Don't let the stupid name fool you. Their shit is fire! I buy my packs for $50 and I get 15 seeds per pack. I don't know anyone from Sin City seeds either. I have personally witnessed other growers popping their beans and now I'm jumping all over their gear. The American breeders are destroying the Euros breeders.


What are the best of Sin City as far as pure fire?


----------



## jessica d (Jun 19, 2013)

hey nightmare blue power has been out of stock for awhile and all i can find is f2 from hemp depot so i will wait but wonder if ya know any good source?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 19, 2013)

jessica d said:


> hey nightmare blue power has been out of stock for awhile and all i can find is f2 from hemp depot so i will wait but wonder if ya know any good source?


The F1 was a limited release and was also a small drop in a few So-cal clubs. The F2 is the only choice available atm, I looked into this myself when I picked up a pack of the F2. They'll have a wide selection of phenos being F2's, but with (Sour Double x Master Kush) x (the White x Blue Moonshine) in the mix, imho it's a genetic treasure chest worth exploring and with x15 beans per pack ~ Bring on the selection!!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 19, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> The F1 was a limited release and was also a small drop in a few So-cal clubs. The F2 is the only choice available atm, I looked into this myself when I picked up a pack of the F2. They'll have a wide selection of phenos being F2's, but with (Sour Double x Master Kush) x (the White x Blue Moonshine) in the mix, imho it's a genetic treasure chest worth exploring and with x15 beans per pack ~ Bring on the selection!!


This ^

I know someone with the Blue Power mother cut that Sin City uses. I opted not to grow the mother cut but to try out the F2's because I'm looking for a stud. The TruePower is another good one but I'm going to grow the True OG clone only instead. The Power cut that is used for the blue power is easy to get but everyone has told me that Blue power blows away the Power mother. I have smoked blue Power and it was the best Indica in seed form that I have smoked.


----------



## jessica d (Jun 20, 2013)

ok thanks to you both


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump for more SinCity love.


----------



## greenberg138 (Jul 1, 2013)

im about to order some power nap from sin city. anybody ever run it? has anybody ordered with regular shipping?or should I go with the stealth?


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jul 1, 2013)

greenberg138 said:


> im about to order some power nap from sin city. anybody ever run it? has anybody ordered with regular shipping?or should I go with the stealth?


Man, it looks freaking fabulous! I haven't run any of their gear, but every one of their strains looks fire. I have ordered regular delivery and had no trouble. I think with a large order I would do stealth for the gauranteed delivery, but for a small order it may not be worth the extra money.


----------



## greenberg138 (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks ... just wondering about the breeders packs. I guess it dosent matter as long as I get the seeds from them. we will see how it goes im going to do a grow report on the power nap from sin city seeds. I also grabbed some Tahoe og and larry og from the pick and mix.ill be letting everyone know how it all goes. also they gave me lots of freebies. I'm interested in the sleeskunk. I used to grow sour diesel and I loved it.. I hope I can find something that is as frosty,dank,sour,funk as that stuff was.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> Man, it looks freaking fabulous! I haven't run any of their gear, but every one of their strains looks fire. I have ordered regular delivery and had no trouble. I think with a large order I would do stealth for the gauranteed delivery, but for a small order it may not be worth the extra money.


most every strain I've seen looks damn good on the descriptions but its just good photography if I had a good camera I could make you drool over Nirvana strains. Really just another pollen chucker imo but all the kids love the pollen chuckers these days I've always had good luck with old school genetics and its nice to know whats really in your seed line imo. After all these clone only's are just a combination of Skunk, NL, Haze, Afghan, and other well known dutch genetics not that they didn't gather any from us but the old school dutch strains are just as (fire) as any of the hyped up strains except maybe a few clone-onlys which the Dutch, UK, and spain all have good ones as well. Really its all marketing with these pollen chuckers they pump out polly-hybrid after polly-hybrid and throw hyped up names like og, gsc, Diesel, etc, put a twist on it so it sounds bomb give a great bullshit description and they sell like a bastard.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 1, 2013)

You do know that the dutch went through the exact same phase US seed makers are going through now right? Poly hybrids(skunk/blueberry/widow/nl/haze etc crossed with everything) fake land races, clone onlys entered into competitions then released as crosses w the winners and claiming them as being exact as the cup winners, this shits been going on forever. If anyone grows anything besides Mary Jane they'd know how stringent the laws are regarding cultivars and crosses are to avoid exactly what happens in the weed scene. You can't even f2 a strain and call it the same name with veggies and flowers, if that were the case with herbs you'd only have one widow, one ak47 one og kush and not the cluster fuck we have now. Don't blame US seed makers for following the blueprint the 'great old school breeder's laid down, everything moves in cycles. And until growers start supporting diligent, honest breeders this is how it will be because we are in a gray market with no regulations for seed makers. as always caveat emptor, or 'buyer beware' for those of you who dont want to google shit.

Anyways, I just picked up some las Vegas bubba kush from Sincity and will pollen chuck the shit out of them, i wanted the cannabiogen peyote purple but ill work with this. Peace.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh Bluntmass, always hating. You said that they all look good, but it's just good photography. So you know then? Or are you just hating like usual. Dude, it's not the pictures or descriptions, it's the kick-ass genetics and smoke reports from people I trust like the SkunkMunkie. I haven't read anything bad about SCS by someone who has Actually grown their stuff. I haven't tried them either, but I won't disregard them just because they are not Mr. nice.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> Oh Bluntmass, always hating. You said that they all look good, but it's just good photography. So you know then? Or are you just hating like usual. Dude, it's not the pictures or descriptions, it's the kick-ass genetics and smoke reports from people I trust like the SkunkMunkie. I haven't read anything bad about SCS by someone who has Actually grown their stuff. I haven't tried them either, but I won't disregard them just because they are not Mr. nice.


really kick ass genetics there just clone only's jumbled around no bother to do any real work breeding. I also don't run MR. Nice exclusively I got ak-47 going right now I've done a few from Dutch passion, sensi, Nirvana(not that they where great but not terrible), and I'm running Chimera's Grapefruit x Blueberry and C4 as well as 2 packs of DJ Shorts Blueberry in the near future as well as A bunch of mns strains. I've tried a bit of freebies as well and while every plant I grow looks good not every plant I grow is good and I've yet to have a keeper freebie so that's just my experience if you think its kick ass genetics have fun I got dank ass weed too though and I also prefer to support breeders who are actually breed. But if I really thought they where special don't you think I would have realized it from the freebies and I wouldn't have well over a thousand dollars worth of seed from real breeders sitting in my fridge.  ps. I never said they where bad I may have called them pollen chuckers but I call them how I see them.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright, Bluntmassa1, we're cool. You caught me on a bad day at work. Sorry for calling you a hater, it just seemed like you were really ripping into them in your last post. I am sure they would take exception to being called pollen chuckers and I believe they do extensive testing before releasing any strains. 

Let's get this thread back on topic...


----------



## greenberg138 (Jul 8, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> really kick ass genetics there just clone only's jumbled around no bother to do any real work breeding. I also don't run MR. Nice exclusively I got ak-47 going right now I've done a few from Dutch passion, sensi, Nirvana(not that they where great but not terrible), and I'm running Chimera's Grapefruit x Blueberry and C4 as well as 2 packs of DJ Shorts Blueberry in the near future as well as A bunch of mns strains. I've tried a bit of freebies as well and while every plant I grow looks good not every plant I grow is good and I've yet to have a keeper freebie so that's just my experience if you think its kick ass genetics have fun I got dank ass weed too though and I also prefer to support breeders who are actually breed. But if I really thought they where special don't you think I would have realized it from the freebies and I wouldn't have well over a thousand dollars worth of seed from real breeders sitting in my fridge.  ps. I never said they where bad I may have called them pollen chuckers but I call them how I see them.


well guys we will see how it goes. ive grown out seeds frome greenhouse and reserve prevada. greenhouse has some exotic strains, but I liked reserve prevada kandy kush the best. whats a pollen chucker? have you grown out any of sin city seeds strains?


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 12, 2013)

On sin city sinmint and sin city tangerine power fem . The sin mint is sensitive to its environment .that I actually like thought because I've heard the true forum cut is a sensitive but rewarding plant. I've also heard the sin mint is the closest thing out right now now along with ogkb cookie to the forum cut. The cookies are going a little slower and the tangerine power has taken off . Good genetics I'd say


----------



## greenberg138 (Jul 12, 2013)

well.. if anybody does order from sincity seeds .. might want to think about ordering from the attitude. ive placed two orders from them with no problem.. I placed an order with sea of seeds (with stealth option) and customs got it!!!!! just something to think about.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> You do know that the dutch went through the exact same phase US seed makers are going through now right? Poly hybrids(skunk/blueberry/widow/nl/haze etc crossed with everything) fake land races, clone onlys entered into competitions then released as crosses w the winners and claiming them as being exact as the cup winners, this shits been going on forever. If anyone grows anything besides Mary Jane they'd know how stringent the laws are regarding cultivars and crosses are to avoid exactly what happens in the weed scene. You can't even f2 a strain and call it the same name with veggies and flowers, if that were the case with herbs you'd only have one widow, one ak47 one og kush and not the cluster fuck we have now. Don't blame US seed makers for following the blueprint the 'great old school breeder's laid down, everything moves in cycles. And until growers start supporting diligent, honest breeders this is how it will be because we are in a gray market with no regulations for seed makers. as always caveat emptor, or 'buyer beware' for those of you who dont want to google shit.
> 
> Anyways, I just picked up some las Vegas bubba kush from Sincity and will pollen chuck the shit out of them, i wanted the cannabiogen peyote purple but ill work with this. Peace.


Bump. This is why if you what something done right you have to do it yourself. 

I just had a buddy scoop me Buddha's dream(Blue dream x Buddha's sister), for the purpose of finding a stud to impregnate some grape god( for short structure and faster flowering time, the god is over 3 yrs old and is losing vigor so I need her genes) and purpleberry(for the color, not the taste or high.lol. not impressed with anything on this but color.) Then I plan on working both for at least ten generations to establish something to work with. Keep it to one good indica high strain and one good sativa high strain. I want homogeneity in seed form.
It is always funner to pheno hunt when all the phenos are just as dank as the next.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2013)

greenberg138 said:


> well.. if anybody does order from sincity seeds .. might want to think about ordering from the attitude. ive placed two orders from them with no problem.. I placed an order with sea of seeds (with stealth option) and customs got it!!!!! just something to think about.


I order through herbies. I sent a money order on 7/3 and got seeds on 7/13. Herbies head shop, son. 15 x buddha's dream, 3 x fem. critical sensi star(delicious seed)= $125 and got 8 free beans. I couldn't believe how fast it was considering I sent M/O to UK, then they shipped my order out the next day after it arrived to UK, it was in the US the next day. Attitude took two weeks+, for a credit card order. It's really a crap shoot though.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 15, 2013)

I know of people on RIU who have had Herbies orders snagged. It is starting to be everyone.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

several...


----------



## greenberg138 (Jul 15, 2013)

update... E.M. said they are resending the order. I really hope it gets here this time. I wanna try that powernap.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a pack of power nap coming soon too hopefully it gets delivered


----------



## CecilGreenleaf (Aug 5, 2013)

It really has nothing to do with who you order thru. I have had orders snagged from everyone. Its the luck of the draw. Sometimes they make it sometimes they dont.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread got cold real quick let's heat it back up, show what'cha got going from the city of sin. 
Just germinated 5/5, of some Buddha's dream


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

greenberg138 said:


> well.. if anybody does order from sincity seeds .. might want to think about ordering from the attitude. ive placed two orders from them with no problem.. I placed an order with sea of seeds (with stealth option) and customs got it!!!!! just something to think about.


 That's the first SoS one I know about that got snagged too... Jeez it's getting rough for you guys! I hope all it manages to accomplish is a stronger culture of breeding your own. Take advantage of the situation and stick The Man a huge middle finger. The U.S.A has got tons of groundbreaking genetics and breeders already, here's to hoping that with more states going medical, and possibly even recreational, that the spaces will be found to do the work and that it will happen, buying you guys independence from overseas suppliers. You guys are a really advanced cannabis nation. I am certain you will find ways around this crap!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

One of my LVBK mums, and the first pass of clones for the SoG  Clones at day 5, showing growth on the tips already. Looks like she clones easy!


----------



## SirSteely (Aug 8, 2013)

I got a 15 pack of SCS's GalacticJack. Popped 2 of them. One was a super runt, got culled. The other GJ is a very fast growing plant with VERY wide leaves.here it is at day 21 from seed. Not the best pic, lets hope its a girl!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

new guy on the block usually has something hot... 15 for 90 to start with is a deal! then they got regs or fems offering choice,not dictatorship. then you got good genetics! any chance i can get a bubba pheno AND a master kush pheno in one pack? you like when breeders sneak in those lil yellow white seeds? i got 15 hardshelled tiger striped lil fuckers...all 14 are above soil in 4 days from germ for me, ill be repeating custy.


----------



## SirSteely (Aug 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> new guy on the block usually has something hot... 15 for 90 to start with is a deal! then they got regs or fems offering choice,not dictatorship. then you got good genetics! any chance i can get a bubba pheno AND a master kush pheno in one pack? you like when breeders sneak in those lil yellow white seeds? i got 15 hardshelled tiger striped lil fuckers...all 14 are above soil in 4 days from germ for me, ill be repeating custy.


Yes all 15 of my seeds from SCS's were fat, hard and tigerstriped. I guess being in Cali I paid quite a bit less.Packaged nicely. I hope to find a nice pheno. Only the one going now, but will probably pop 5 in next run.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

my girl was so mad when i popped 15 beans on top of 50 clones on top of 10 freebie beans on top of my cv gsc and ggg pheno hunt on top...LOL we barely have room to sleep! but thats how bad i wanted good genetics and she finally understood after couple joints n dabs lol


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 8, 2013)

Germin another Alien Nightmare as we speak so expect a thread on that in the coming weeks. I love their gear and the Alien is some frosty girls. I want to see some bho with it. Mmm. 
Anyways, this stuff stones me quick and leaves me there for a while so I'm anxious to get her goin again!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

I just ordered a pack of Petroleum Nightmare looks delicious! Also chucked a few more of the LVBK moms into flower, 7 was just too many lol... Kept clones of course.


----------



## greenberg138 (Aug 17, 2013)

just an update.. I got my Powernap in the mail ..... popped the seeds and they are doing terrific!!!! also I popped a seed of sin mint it is doing well also.. great looking seeds. and quick sprouters. both are going strong. Im going to do a grow journal on them both.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 17, 2013)

LVBK is now turning into one of the prettiest plants I have seen to date. Bad pic under HPS, but just look at her:


----------



## Windysmoke (Aug 30, 2013)

Tent full of buddhas on moonshine. In flower but only at day 8 in these pictures.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice, keep us posted on this one. Looking at the pic I've got GnR's Welcome To The Jungle stuck in my head lol...


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 31, 2013)

I have five of Alphakronik Sin City Kush seedlings going now. anyone grow out these new crosses yet? 
Alphakronik has a few strains with Sin City now. The Sin city Kush they made is LVPK X Snowdawg 2.
I have one Snowdawg 2 in veg at six weeks now. It is a beast of a plant. 
I can't wait to see what the Sin City Kush is like with the Snowdawg in it.
Most of Alpha's Sin City line is sold out, so I thought someone must be running it now.
They say the Snowdawg male increases the yield on the LVPK. 
Anyone see these flowering yet?


----------



## superjet (Aug 31, 2013)

some sinmint fems from about a week ago. i have three phenos showing strong cookies traits (short fat dark krinkly leaves) with the others progressively showing traits towards their male (blue power?) i'm going to clone and grow most (the best) of them out in search of a keeper. i'm starting to see a bunch of thinmint grows around here, looking good people.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2013)

LVBK s Blue Power leaning pheno is a frost monster of note. Not even properly flowering but already lookin badass


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 1, 2013)

shes next in line for me hamish. im stoked to run em. 15 pack too. thats a healthy pile to choose from.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope you get the same luck as me with my female/male ratio mate! I germed 3 more a while ago, still have 5 beans left. Hoping for a good boy in the last batch of seedlings!!! Even though I had to cull the entire test flower thanks to a herm Tahoe raping all my ladies (wasn't planning on a seed-run) I have already boiled it down to my 2 fave mums, the Blue Power leaning pheno is such an evil-looking plant, bit of mutant leaves curling into almost claws while piling on a galaxy of frost, and a short, fat, vigorous Bubba leaning girl. 

Smell even in early flower is DANK. Definitely not a low-odour plant. I had the BP pheno out in a different room, was about to hit her with some very special pollen, she's now back in the main flowering chamber, I'd say 6 weeks to go from this point. The Bubba pheno will make her re-entry to the flower room in roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## Windysmoke (Sep 1, 2013)

Ya, bit over done on the veg/training for the tent. Didnt expect to get 9/10 females- also have a freebie CH9 POW 33 female in there. Anyway, if interested i have a journal of the buddhas on moonshine going:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/709792-sin-city-buddha-moonshine-ready.html


----------



## SirSteely (Sep 11, 2013)

OK I popped 2 SCS Galactic Jack seeds. One was a runt and got culled, the other was vigorous and was a male. I popped 5 more seeds and they cracked within 24 hours and had inch long roots in 48 hours and by hour 72 all have broke the surface in their soil cups.. So far a 7/7 for germination. The male I had was 2 feet tall, reacted well to being topped and defoliated, and was a beauty to look at. Pretty sure I will get a female out of this series of seeds and should have some smoke reports on this strain in 6 months or so.........


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

SirSteely said:


> OK I popped 2 SCS Galactic Jack seeds. One was a runt and got culled, the other was vigorous and was a male. I popped 5 more seeds and they cracked within 24 hours and had inch long roots in 48 hours and by hour 72 all have broke the surface in their soil cups.. So far a 7/7 for germination. The male I had was 2 feet tall, reacted well to being topped and defoliated, and was a beauty to look at. Pretty sure I will get a female out of this series of seeds and should have some smoke reports on this strain in 6 months or so.........


Keep us posted on how it goes bro! So far SinCity seems to really know their shit. I'm helluva impressed. Definitely throwing more of my money at them SOON. Only problem is, Bodhi's doing all these limited drops on short notice at the moment. AAARRRGGG 

Anyhooo, Blue Power pheno going into week 3.. so that's only 2 weeks of flower.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2013)

I finally got a non hermi tangerinepower and i must say its a beast ill put up pics tonight, it reeks of tangerines and is a super stretcher its at least 6feet tall already about 4 weeks in flower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2013)

heres the tangerinepowerIts actually grows through a hole in my table and then up


----------



## no clue (Oct 10, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres the tangerinepowerView attachment 2853201View attachment 2853202View attachment 2853203View attachment 2853204Its actually grows through a hole in my table and then up


No disrespect intended but why?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

LVBK


----------



## no clue (Oct 11, 2013)

That las vegas bubba kush looks great! I am very curious about the smoke from this strain


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

teoborg said:


> I have to choose in between :
> 
> Sincity
> GageGreen
> ...


 Gage Green and Bodhi are really next-level mate. I'm shopping there, and there ONLY now. But I do also want to try Karma's Beelzebubba


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

no clue said:


> That las vegas bubba kush looks great! I am very curious about the smoke from this strain


 Stay tuned, I will do a report on all the phenos one by one when done


----------



## Redeye Bri (Nov 26, 2013)

Just germed a couple NightFire Og's last night. Here's to hoping for a sexy lady.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 27, 2013)

Ive got 4 SinCity Thin Mint GSC Fems in flower and just popped 6 SinCity Blue Petrol Regs. And 2 more GSC.

OOOOO Ya!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 27, 2013)

LVBK was pretty good. Not spectacular, but good. Spicy pepper flavours mostly, bog standard Indy high. Flavour was actually REALLY nice. Not as potent as I would have hoped though. 

SHIT yields. Really.


----------



## SirSteely (Jan 17, 2014)

I have two GJ females in flower. 2/8 female ratio. Very frosty , light but dank sour lemon candy smell. Going to run it 11 weeks most likely. 
Can't wait !


----------



## teoborg (Feb 1, 2014)

Just ordered White Nightmare for next outdoor grow, I haven't seen any smoke reports. I hope the best..


----------



## HazeHeaven (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got a couple Blue Powers vegging. Sin City says it's there strongest strain so we will see. Hope it has the enjoyable, pain relieving potency I'm looking for.


----------



## no clue (Feb 2, 2014)

I've really liked growing Sin City's gear. I have 2 Tangerine Powers and a Sinmint vegging now .


----------



## teoborg (Feb 2, 2014)

White Nighmare anybody?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> I've got a couple Blue Powers vegging. Sin City says it's there strongest strain so we will see. Hope it has the enjoyable, pain relieving potency I'm looking for.


The Blue Power leaning pheno I had with the LVBK was badassss.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

no clue said:


> I've really liked growing Sin City's gear. I have 2 Tangerine Powers and a Sinmint vegging now .


I should have never read this thread - I'd sworn off buying more beans to run the hundreds already residing here. But.....a feminized TGA Agent Orange with a Blue Power potency boost?

"Hello....single seed center? Send three please ! "


----------



## HazeHeaven (Feb 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Blue Power leaning pheno I had with the LVBK was badassss.


Good to hear. I've heard a few people rave about the Blue Power being about the best indica in seed form but not a LOT of feedback is out there. The owner/breeder of Sin City was asked what the most potent strain out there is and he confidently said Blue Power with a smile almost before the question was done being asked. I've mostly been running Bodhi, Gage Green, DNA/RP, and Snowhigh gear lately and hoping the Blue Power holds its own in that company.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I should have never read this thread - I'd sworn off buying more beans to run the hundreds already residing here. But.....a feminized TGA Agent Orange with a Blue Power potency boost?
> 
> "Hello....single seed center? Send three please ! "


Them and the SinMints seem to be herm prone, their other gear is solid...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

SinMint Fems are much more stable than the regs.

LVBK has had a few hermi issues too.

Im running a new one of theirs, Blue Petrol. 6 regs down, no males yet!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Them and the SinMints seem to be herm prone, their other gear is solid...


Nice try @ pi$$ing in my corn flakes.... ! If any of them turn hermie, it will be my first experience w/ trannies in 4 + years of hobbying...including several goes w/the supposedly hermie-prone TGA beans. I am not afraid !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice try @ pi$$ing in my corn flakes.... ! If any of them turn hermie, it will be my first experience w/ trannies in 4 + years of hobbying...including several goes w/the supposedly hermie-prone TGA beans. I am not afraid !


LOL... Yeah luck of the draw I guess. I had no issues with the LVBK, aside from not being to my personal tastes is was a pleasure to grow, tons of females and no nanners. I want the Tangerine Power myself. And Calicat did some SinMints off a bonsai mommy with no issues either, his smoke report made me drool... Waiting to see more logs before I order but both look DANK.

EDIT: It is hard to take you seriously once one notices your sig... I guess that was the idea lol.


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 6, 2014)

Just finished their Galactic Jack ( aliendawgxsourjack) it smells great. Kinda a menthol/minty smell once dried. Will be very nice once cured a bit. Hits you hard. Flushed faced , everything gets quiet , then your head spins and you want to move around. Clean out the grow tent after a few tokes of it. Haha. Thanks SCS. Hope to see you at the cup Saturday.

pulled it at day 57. About ten days early. 3oz per plant under 600w Hps 7 gallon organic soil pots


----------



## SupraSPL (Feb 6, 2014)

Waiting on a pack of Galactic Jack from Hemp Depot. 

These just in from singleseedcentre


Alien Nightmare - Aliens On Moonshine x WhiteNightmare
Nightfire OG - WhiteFire #3 x WhiteNightmare
Nightmare OG - OG18 x WhiteNightmare
QuadJacks - Chem #4 X Sour Jack
PowerNap - BluePower x WhiteNightmare
Rappers Delight - B Real OG X Sour Jack
Sour Jefe - El Jefe X Sour Jack


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 6, 2014)

SupraSPL said:


> Waiting on a pack of Galactic Jack from Hemp Depot.
> 
> These just in from singleseedcentre
> 
> ...


Hope you find some good keeper ladies in those seeds! 
I have a 7/7 germ rate 2 were females 1 runt. Both phenos I had were slightly different. One had little smell until day 50 and showed purple in leaves. The other has a stronger smell and showed the slightest bit of purple in the buds. Both Packed with trichs at day 21 of 12/12 on. They were calMg hungry weeks 2-5 of bloom and liked less nutes and being on the dry side I found. Good luck !


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2014)

Well..someone I know.. ran 1 fem sinmint, just chopped it the other day, full of ball sacks in the bottom flowers..musta found 10 balls full of pollen buried next to the stem under the bud. Never saw em during growth and i inspected religiously ..but Im an atheist... Smells (stinks) just like OG (damn), pitiful yield.. im disappointed. Doesnt smell like a cookie unless that cookie was shoved up the ass of an arab camel jockey. Although it was very frosty! Got 6 more beanz of the shitmints and 2 tangerine powners. But I think ill run other shit like the GH super lemon haze that was right next to it and kicked its ass in every way...no herm, double the trichs, lemon head candy, fuck it! Arjan rullleeezz


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> Well..someone I know.. ran 1 fem sinmint, just chopped it the other day, full of ball sacks in the bottom flowers..musta found 10 balls full of pollen buried next to the stem under the bud. Never saw em during growth and i inspected religiously ..but Im an atheist... Smells (stinks) just like OG (damn), pitiful yield.. im disappointed. Doesnt smell like a cookie unless that cookie was shoved up the ass of an arab camel jockey. Although it was very frosty! Got 6 more beanz of the shitmints and 2 tangerine powners. But I think ill run other shit like the GH super lemon haze that was right next to it and kicked its ass in every way...no herm, double the trichs, lemon head candy, fuck it! Arjan rullleeezz


Apples and pears mate... You can't compare oldschool Haze to any new school herb. The Haze crosses still rule IMO. I am working to get more old strains back into garden now.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 7, 2014)

I ran Sour Nightmare from Sin City and found a bunch of great plants, absolutely 0 intersex behavior anywhere on the plant, and this was in a fairly stressful run, as it was done in soil/organics which are not really my thing, but I enjoy messing around with it now and then. This is my keeper, a hardy beast with a nice hybrid effect and a sour lemon OG taste. If you're at a cup with these guys, make sure you visit their booth, they know how to have fun.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> it was done in soil/organics which are not really my thing, but I enjoy messing around with it now and then.


Multi-talented grower, you are. I've been kicking around the idea to do a soil grow.......but then quickly dismiss it.  Truthfully.....what did you notice different in the quality of smoke vs your normal methods?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

I cropped at new year, I'm still smoking SinMint GSC. Its so fucking goood. 

DNA LA Con was my staple diet. Now its this. Find that keeper!


----------



## Clankie (Feb 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Multi-talented grower, you are. I've been kicking around the idea to do a soil grow.......but then quickly dismiss it.  Truthfully.....what did you notice different in the quality of smoke vs your normal methods?


Didn't notice anything different, and neither did my patients; but my patients regularly tell me all my flowers taste substantially better than what they normally get. I use organics in my hydro grow, and would say I noticed a difference when I went from pure synthetics to organics/synthetics, but it definitely wasn't like I lit up a bowl and was all "Oh my God, this is what I've been missing my whole life." I ran one of my Skunk91 clones with that batch in the soil, for the purposes of seed production, and I really don't know that I could tell the difference as far as taste/smell from when I run it in my coco setup. Otherwise, it seems that I get somewhat smaller, more dense buds in soil than hydro, but I definitely pull more weight from hydro.

And FWIW a few crosses with the GSC forum cut from different companies have known to throw some male bits in the seed run, and then run clean after that.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Feb 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Apples and pears mate... You can't compare oldschool Haze to any new school herb. The Haze crosses still rule IMO. I am working to get more old strains back into garden now.


I am growing two Haze crosses right now.
I have MNS, Angel's Breath and MNS, The Cure. 

I also Have Ash, but haven't dropped it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am growing two Haze crosses right now.
> I have MNS, Angel's Breath and MNS, The Cure.
> 
> I also Have Ash, but haven't dropped it.


Their Angel Heart is one of the mist beautiful plants ever. Solid gear always.



Clankie said:


> Didn't notice anything different, and neither did my patients; but my patients regularly tell me all my flowers taste substantially better than what they normally get. I use organics in my hydro grow, and would say I noticed a difference when I went from pure synthetics to organics/synthetics, but it definitely wasn't like I lit up a bowl and was all "Oh my God, this is what I've been missing my whole life." I ran one of my Skunk91 clones with that batch in the soil, for the purposes of seed production, and I really don't know that I could tell the difference as far as taste/smell from when I run it in my coco setup. Otherwise, it seems that I get somewhat smaller, more dense buds in soil than hydro, but I definitely pull more weight from hydro.
> 
> And FWIW a few crosses with the GSC forum cut from different companies have known to throw some male bits in the seed run, and then run clean after that.


I agree wholeheartedly. It is just much easier to make hydro taste bad but on a good run I also noticed very little difference in flavour. Matter of fact my first soil run came out too 'heavy' and had a kinda generic taste to it, so I got rid of the guano. 

Getting close to hydro yields now using second and third generation soils and liberal bio carbon, they love the stuff. Soil is just more suited to growing with serious time constraints which is the only advantage soil offers from a purely practical perspective. 

When done well both kick ass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I noticed a difference when I went from pure synthetics to organics/synthetics, but it definitely wasn't like I lit up a bowl and was all "Oh my God, this is what I've been missing my whole life."
> And FWIW a few crosses with the GSC forum cut from different companies have known to throw some male bits in the seed run, and then run clean after that.


I read that, then wondered what some of the LOS folks would think.....



Mad Hamish said:


> Their Angel Heart is one of the mist beautiful plants ever. Solid gear always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I'm Amos [ sort of], and me and my airstones feel worthwhile today !


----------



## BubbaGum (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone have any info on if they'll ever re-release aliens on moonshine? Or info on blue petrol drops anywhere around los angeles. Must satisfy craving


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 10, 2014)

BubbaGum said:


> Anyone have any info on if they'll ever re-release aliens on moonshine? Or info on blue petrol drops anywhere around los angeles. Must satisfy craving


No idea about LA matey but I snagged a pack of the Blue Petrols when they put 5 packs up on another forum. 

Think they are waiting for grow logs before releasing the BP to the masses.


----------



## trodain (Feb 10, 2014)

I am growing 1 blue power and 1 power nap from sin. they both grew vigorous in veg and look like they will be above average yielders and are starting to get very frosty. blue power=(sour double x master kush)x white moonshine. Powernap=blue power x white nightmare


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I read that, then wondered what some of the LOS folks would think.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... Yeah I LOVE my ebb and flow rig mate. I am researching organic hydroponics, I think it is the future. What I love most about propa hydro is how instant each tweak is. You can really nerd out over your grow. SCIENCE BITCH!


----------



## piecemasta (Feb 22, 2015)

I have an opportunity to purchase a hand full of Sin City Seed strains and TGA seeds as well! I am curious if anyone else has had any experience with any of these strains listed and or which strains are superior in terms of THC production, yield, etc?
Sin City Seeds:
Power Nap
Platinum Delights
Sin Mint Cookies
Sin Valley OG
Sins OG
Tangerine Power
Blue Power
Sour Jefe
White Nightmare
Nightmare OG
Petrolium Nightmare
The REM

TGA Seeds - Conspiracy Kush
TGA Seeds - Hurkle
TGA Seeds - Cuvee
TGA Seeds - Sonic Screwdriver
TGA Seeds - Space Bomb
TGA Seeds - Qush
TGA Seeds - JillyBean
TGA Seeds - Jesus OG Kush
TGA Seeds - Chernobyl
TGA Seeds - 9lb Hammer
TGA Seeds - Querkle
TGA Seeds - Jack Straw
TGA Seeds - Ripped Bubba
TGA Seeds - Kaboom
TGA Seeds - Vortex
TGA Seeds - The Third Dimension


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2015)

I doubt there will be hermie issues and I'm willing to bet on it. The buddha's dreams have been solid plants so far so I'm sure these won't slack. And some of the pictures I've seen of sinmints had me almost picking up some of those bad girls too, but I don't what to jump on the band wagon. I only got the tang. power because I'm looking for orange flavor with a kick and I got two pack of regs in hope of finding something close to what I'm looking for. agent orange x blue power, yes please.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 3357257
> I doubt there will be hermie issues and I'm willing to bet on it. The buddha's dreams have been solid plants so far so I'm sure these won't slack. And some of the pictures I've seen of sinmints had me almost picking up some of those bad girls too, but I don't what to jump on the band wagon. I only got the tang. power because I'm looking for orange flavor with a kick and I got two pack of regs in hope of finding something close to what I'm looking for. agent orange x blue power, yes please.


I don't wanna be a frump but Agent Orange does have a tendency to throw bananas. Not every single one will but I have had a few that did and a few that didn't.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

SinCity gear is fire. Tangerine Power and SinMints have a few herms but GSC ad Agent Orange are prone to them. Lost of GSC crosses herm so thats something to look out for period when running Cookie crosses but it still is one of their best strains. Everyone raves. Have a pack that I will get into very soon to pop along side some other Cookie crosses. Blue Power is killer too. Must have of SinCity. I just finished some Platinum Delights straight fire. Blue Power dominate pheno with nice mix of Platinum Cookies in it but mainly Blue Power. Sour Dubb/Master Kush smell berry cookie taste. Very potent


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I don't wanna be a frump but Agent Orange does have a tendency to throw bananas. Not every single one will but I have had a few that did and a few that didn't.


That was pretty much like blueberry from dutch passion. The regulars for the most part didn't have any herm issues, maybe a banana in late flower but no seed action. The fems had herms much earlier and at any stress would herm. 

Altogether I don't expect it to be some banana shooting herm factory and besides, I ain't afraid of no ghost. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2015)

Man, not a lot of interest in Sin city cherry lines. I heard on the SC forum that they're supposed to be restocking or re-releasing the cherry lines. I was off the forum from dec 2013 till a few months ago and I figured I would see some Buddha's sister crosses here on the forum or any forum for that matter. Even on Sin's forum nobodies talking about the cherry lines. Guess no one has found a impressive cherry pheno to show. I'm thinking the four females I have will produce some nice flavors but hell I would like the hear about that boss's sister or any of the others.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, not a lot of interest in Sin city cherry lines. I heard on the SC forum that they're supposed to be restocking or re-releasing the cherry lines. I was off the forum from dec 2013 till a few months ago and I figured I would see some Buddha's sister crosses here on the forum or any forum for that matter. Even on Sin's forum nobodies talking about the cherry lines. Guess no one has found a impressive cherry pheno to show. I'm thinking the four females I have will produce some nice flavors but hell I would like the hear about that boss's sister or any of the others.


Naw I've seen some great plants from Buddahs on Moonshine. I think when they came out with the cherry line that many people weren't into their gear and didn't show a lot of the work with them but me and most of the people testing for them haven't been for long years. There's a couple that have but I don't think they were when the cherry line was out. Believe me bro there's fire in those cherry lines as they sold out everywhere they were stocked


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

im really close to grabbing that tang power as well! the herm reports were for the most part with the fem line wasnt it? or was it the regs?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im really close to grabbing that tang power as well! the herm reports were for the most part with the fem line wasnt it? or was it the regs?


I read it was the feminized tang power, but agent orange does have the tendency to herm so there is that. I scored a couple packs to search around because like many hermie prone lineages, such as blueberry, GSC, and others, there are plenty of phenos that will not herm and give the flavor you're looking for as well.

I've never been itching to run out and grab any cookie cross, but some of the sin mint grows have me second guessing my previous stance on that.


----------

